# Friendship staff



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The carving club I belong to is doing our annual show in April. The club does a fund raiser raffle each year also. Last year the prize was a hand carved Nativity set. A beautiful set but it didn't allow enough of the membership to contribute to the effort. This year the club is doing a "friendship" staff. The piece is made from a six foot 3/8" dowel rod. Each club member is given a 2x2x3 chunk of wood to carve whatever they choose. The blocks have a 3/8 hole drilled through. Each of the carvings are then stacked on the dowel to create the staff. Sounds like a neat idea. Will post pics of the staff after it's completion.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a fun project. I look forward to seeing the finished stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I suppose it's more for looks anyway but 3/8" is awfully thin-even with the other pieces surrounding it.

It does sound like a neat idea and should be a cool stick when it's done.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Our show is about a month away and the guy in charge of putting together the Friendship staff has started to "light a fire" under the members. Seems the club, before I joined, had done a cpl of these staffs in the past and guys/gals had dragged their feet getting the carvings done so Don is getting antsy to start his assembly.

As walking sticks with Wood Spirit carvings are what got me started in stick making & wood carving, I chose to carve a face, A 2"x2"x3" block of basswood doesn't lend itself to a spirit with a long wispy moustache & beard or wild hair, here's the best I could come up with in the limited space.

The back is textured to resemble bark and stained with dark walnut. His hair, beard and stash are stained with maple. The face is stained in golden oak. All are acrylic gel stains. A cpl coats of satin poly is the finish. Mines done! When the club gets the stick put together I'll post more pics!

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A few pics of the Friendship Staff. Tough to get good pics as it is too long for the camera to get good detail when taking in the whole staff. These will give U the idea I think. Stick is not going to be too good of a walker, though that is really not the purpose, but it is without a doubt a real conversation starter. And they put my guy right under the topper! (no I didn't have anything to do with the order either)

Raffle is 3 p.m. on Sunday 4/15. I got some tickets today and will stuff the box at 2:45!!! I'd like to add this one to my collection!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job on you section Mark. The stick turndout great, Hope you win it.!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

always good to see a joint project


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Didn't win the stick :thumbsd: :thumbsd: bummer. It was great to participate in a unique piece like this though. Neatest thing about this stick is there are carvings of all skill levels. From a fella been at it for too many years to count to a kid just picked up a knife a month ago!


----------

